# Proposal: The Grammar and Spelling sub-forum



## goatseforever (Jan 14, 2011)

Here at SpeedSolving.com, we are connoisseurs of the English language. Recently I have begun to notice that many threads have been derailed by bickering over spelling and grammar. While proper spelling and grammar is certainly essential to the livelihood of any internet forum, I believe constant corrections are a distraction to read and divert focus from the intended topic. Therefore, I submit to you the Spelling and Grammar sub-forum. Here users can discuss grammar tips, help correct other user's posts, and share stories about how proper grammar and spelling changed your e-life.

Some quick thread ideas for this proposed sub-forum:

*The Grammar and Spelling Corrections Thread:* Users may call out posts in other threads that do not follow the standards of proper spelling and/or grammar. The user may link the offending post and make the necessary corrections, and possibly include a snide remark about the original poster's intelligence or age. This way, we can consolidate all corrections into a single thread, without derailing every other thread on the forum.

*Non-English Majors Say The Darnedest Things!:* Users may share stories about times in life when we caught other people making grammatical errors. Laughs will be shared by all!

*Grammar Pet Peeves:* Users may share the latest grammar or spelling mistake getting on his or her nerves. Someone used "your" instead of "you're?" Improper lowercase "i's" getting you down? Apostrophes not being used correctly? Vent your frustrations here!

Of course, these are just some of the limitless potential threads to be made!

The following is an artist's rendition of the proposed sub-forum:






With the Grammar and Spelling sub-forum we can together ensure that the posts on this website conform to the rules of the English language, and make browsing SpeedSolving.com a more pleasurable experience for all.


Sincerely, 

Goatse Forever


----------



## Edward (Jan 14, 2011)

A whole subforum? More like a section in off-topic.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 14, 2011)

"Last Post 
Grammar Pet Peeves
Stefan
1 min ago"

I lol'd so hard.


----------



## Faz (Jan 14, 2011)

Posts: 686 million


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jan 14, 2011)

I love you. This made my day.


----------



## maggot (Jan 14, 2011)

Recently I _began_ to notice that many threads have been derailed by bickering over spelling and grammar.

edit: fixed

Recently noticing (in a sarcastic way) is assuming the past. Using a past participle with have seems correct, but it's not. Unless you really only started noticing recently (not sarcastic) the correct word is began.


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 14, 2011)

maggot said:


> Recently I _began_ to notice that many threads have been derailed by bickering over spelling and grammar.
> 
> edit: fixed


 
http://www.usingenglish.com/forum/ask-teacher/3323-began-vs-begun.html#post18162

Thank you for your input, though. This is exactly the type of discussion we could have in the Grammar and Spelling sub-forum!


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 14, 2011)

I think we may want to consider a whole other forum for this.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 14, 2011)

We should have 10 sub-forums for separate spelling and grammar discussion, one for off-topic discussion, and one for cubing.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 14, 2011)

So, what's the point about correcting people from another thread if they won't see it... In fact, what's the point of this entire thread?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jan 14, 2011)

Vinny said:


> So, what's the point about correcting people from another thread if they won't see it... In fact, what's the point of this entire thread?


 
Is humour a completely foreign concept to you?


----------



## Logan (Jan 14, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> "Last Post
> Grammar Pet Peeves
> Stefan
> 1 min ago"
> ...


 
This was awesome.


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 14, 2011)

Vinny said:


> So, what's the point about correcting people from another thread if they won't see it



Fine, I'll correct you right here:

The phrase



Vinny said:


> In fact,



suggests that a fact or a statement that declares something to be true will follow, but you continue with a question:



Vinny said:


> what's the point of this entire thread?


 
I have a question for you: your grammar needs improvement.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 14, 2011)

@Justin: -Clap.-

@Goatse: You, sir, are the epitome of doing it right.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 14, 2011)

I haven't laughed this hard at anything on the internet in a long time. The picture is worth 1001 words.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 14, 2011)

I really liked that "artist's rendition".

I know this topic was meant in jest, but I think we could really benefit from a sticky topic pointing out the various points of grammar, so that we could just link annoying noobs to it, instead of wasting multiple pages arguing over the finer issues. An example of this idea can be found here.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 14, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I really liked that "artist's rendition".
> 
> I know this topic was meant in jest, but I think we could really benefit from a sticky topic pointing out the various points of grammar, so that we could just link annoying noobs to it, instead of wasting multiple pages arguing over the finer issues. An example of this idea can be found here.


 
Remember when FFR was down for what seemed like forever?


----------



## Kian (Jan 14, 2011)

I think this should completely replace speedcubing discussion.


----------

